# Road trip in March



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am on the road in March sometime through the El Centro, Yuma, and Tucson areas . Anybody in that area to visit?

Jim


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Jim, if you are interested, I could probably get you a quick tour of a major press facility in El Centro. It is only a few miles off the interstate and I will see the owner in about 3 weeks to ask him. Let me know.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Tim, I think that would be great. I will have a friend from work with me...he is a farmer as well...he owns the cool 1936 John Deere B I put pictures of up last year.


----------

